# Prolongation période essai ou changement contrat



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Salut les filles 
Question ma période d essai ce fini le 1 décembre, j ai un autre travaille prévue pour février, mais je ne laisse pas tomber comme ça le pe, donc je lais prévenu que je ne serais plus assmat des février. 
J'aimerais savoir si je prolonge la période d'essai ? Ou bien si on change le cdi par un cdd ? De la date de fin de période d'essai jusqu'à février ? 
Si oui je change en cdd, comment ce fait le calcul mensuel ??? Car jamais fait de cdd 
Merci à tte


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Tranformer un cdi en cdd est illégal. 

Quel est l'intérêt de prolonger la période d'ėssai ? Qui de toute façon à un maximum ? 

Vous demissionnerez en temps voulu en respectant le préavis.

Ou, si vous renoncez à votre agrément l'employeur devra mettre fin au contrat sans préavis, ni indemnités de rupture le cas échéant.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Nany8, comment ça ?! Tu quittes un métier où l'on gagne 4000 euros net par mois ?! 😳😱 Mais quelle folie ! 🤪
Bon, blague à part pas de CDD qui doit uniquement concerner des contrats liés aux remplacements d'un collègue.


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Ah sa je ne savais pas cdi en CDd illegale. Quel est le max d'une période d'essai ? 
Non je ne souhaitez pas démissionner si je les dépanne jusqu'à février, car si mon nouveau travaille ne me plaît pas je ne voudrais pas avoir ce fameux bloquage de 4 mois sans rien du pôle emploi....


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Carie lol vous m'avez fait rire, oui je souhaite voir ailleur et jais trouver 😁


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

*catie pardon


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
.vous changer rien a votre contrat vous le laisser tel qu il es 

En février soit le PE vous licencie soit vous démissionner, mais rien n oblige le PE a vous licencier ...


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Merci Sandrine oui c ça, et si nous faisons un écrit d'un commun accord qu'en février nous faisons une rupture à l'amiable ? C faisable ??


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bin le problème c'est que vous voulez arrêter pour un nôtre boulot
Mais au cas où sa ne vous plaît pas vous ne voulez pas être bloqué en touchant le chômage si vous démissionner de votre PE 
Mais la vôtre contrat cours toujours et ce n'est pas à votre PE de vous licencié
Si il veut bien super pour vous mais pourquoi prolonger la période d'essai
Et si vous êtes en période d'essai c'est que vous venez de commencer
Pourquoi pour arrêté 2 mois après
Et un licenciement a l'amiable je sais pas
Je sais que cela doit être compliqué de passer d'un travail à un autre
Je l'ai fait mais la 🤷


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour non ce n'est pas faisable, un licenciement à l'amiable n'existe pas. 
Le retrait d'enfant est libre et nos contrats sont des cdis avec la législation qui va avec, voir la ccn.

La durée max de la période d'éssai depend de votre contrat. Lisez ce que vous y avez inscrit. 

Même en période d'essai,  si le contrat ne vous convient plus la démission est la solution. 

Je ne vois pas par quelle manière vous allez pouvoir être sûre d'être libre en février.


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

et de toute façon même si vous prolongez la période d'essai et que vous la rompez ça reste une démission pour pôle emploi si le contrat a commencé il y a + de 7 jours


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Octobre 2022)

Vous pouvez toujours en parler avec le PE voir si il serait d accord pour un licenciement en lui expliquant bien pourquoi vous préférez un licenciement a une démission
Ça change rien au PE de vous licencier mais en aucun cas vous pouvez l obliger à le faire


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Sur mon contrat j'ai noté 3 mois période d essai, si j ai pris ce contrat c'est que je n'avais pas de nouveau travaille, j ai eu la réponse hier d'un poste ou g postuler en avril dernier.... Voilà pourquoi moi entre temps faut bien que je bosse j ai trouver un contrat. 
Si j'accepte de garde l'enfant jusqu'à février c'est pour arranger le pe on c'est mis d accord, alors du coup pour me sécuriser on aller signer u' doc qui notifie qu'en février sa sera une fin de contrat pas une démission. 
Il me semblais que nous sommes libre d arrêté le contrat temps que nous sommes en période d'essai ??? Je me trompe ??? Mais que sa n'ais pas une démission....


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

General métal. 
En février c est sûr j ai un nouveau travail


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Nous avons parler ce matin avec ce pe qui est d'accord, donc nous allons voir quoi faire pour tous être bien d'accord et que personne ne perdent quoique ce soit


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour pôle emploi période d'essai ou pas une démission et une démission
C'est pour ça que beaucoup d AM ne l'utilise plus


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui mais si y a pas de courrier de l AM y'a pas de démission, si on est d accord avec pe et qu'il fausse un rupture de contrat classique pas de pb


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Pour l'instant il est d'accord,  mais le sera t'il toujours en février ?

Ce que je veux dire c'est que rien ne peut l'obliger à mettre fin au contrat si par exemple il n'a pas trouvé de solution pour son enfant, tu n'en as aucune garantie et je doute qu'un courrier mentionnant qu'a telle date l'employeur s'engage à mettre fin au contrat soit légal,  ce serait une manière de détourner la convention collective et les modalités de rupture,  en quelque sorte on détourne le principe du cdi en le transformant en Cdd. Illégal.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Euh y'a que moi que ça choque la phrase 
Je cite:

Si j'accepte de garder l'enfant jusqu'à février c'est pour arranger le pe on c'est mis d'accord, alors du coup pour me sécuriser on aller signer un document qui notifie qu'en février ca sera une fin de contrat pas une démission.

Comment ça arranger les parents ? 
Vous aviez besoin de travailler 
Vous avez chercher un contrat 
Vous vous êtes engagée auprès de cette famille 
Et maintenant vous changez d'avis et vous demandez à ce que le parent vous licencie pour ne pas à avoir à donner votre démission 
Car si j'ai bien compris si le prochain travail ne vous convient pas vous voulez toucher les assedics 

Désolé de ma franchise mais 
C'est pas comme ça que ça marche 

Si vous ne voulez plus accueillir cet enfant vous devez démissioner 

Et vous comptez rappeler les parents après ?????


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam. 
Je vous dit ce que le pe me dis, cela les arrange que je co'tinue jusqu'en février. Maintenant oui bien sûr je surveille mes arrières et voulant me sécuriser par écrit des paroles en l aire que le pe me dit aujourd'hui et qu'en février il change d avis, d'où une lettre notifiant tout sa par écrit, après ci cela est perçu comme un détournement ce la convention ça je ne savais pas, mais si toutes les parties sont d'accord alors je ferais ainsi.... 
Les pe eux aussi ne ce gène pas pour essayer parfois de détourner un licenciement en démission par l assmat..... 
Moi sa n'est pas mon intention de détourné quoique ce soit, mais de connaître ce qui est faisable ou non.... Avec l accord de pe et moi c tt


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes celle qui mon répondu et conseiller 🌺


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

Transformer en CDD c'est impossible.
Même si tu es en période d'essai, la seule différence si tu romp ton contrat c'est qu'il n'y a pas alors de préavis mais ça reste une demission aux yeux de POLEmploi donc avec suspension de tous tes droits durant minimum 4 mois.
Si ton contrat aura moins de 9 mois d'ancienneté au moment de la rupture il devrait être facile de convaincre le PE d'accepter d'endosser la "responsabilité" de la rupture, qu'il ne t'oblige pas à démissionner toi même car ça ne lui coûtera strictement rien de plus ou de moins qu'avec une demission. Evidement il n'est quand même pas obligé car c'est bien toi qui veut rompre ton contrat, pas lui.
Te reste la solution de renoncer à ton Agrément, le POLEmploi n'a pas à savoir que le retrait de ton Agrément est à ton initiative, la rupture s'imposera alors aux 2 parties sans que l'on puisse dire que c'est une demission. Dans ce cas, pas de préavis, pas d'indemnité de rupture. Cela veut dire aussi que si ensuite tu change d'avis et veux redevenir AM tu seras obligée de redemander un Agrément, toute la procédure depuis le début ainsi que la formation obligatoire... Si tu es certaine de ne plus vouloir etre AM, c'es OK, sinon...


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

Nany88 a dit: 


> Assmatzam.
> Je vous dit ce que le pe me dis, cela les arrange que je co'tinue jusqu'en février. Maintenant oui bien sûr je surveille mes arrières et voulant me sécuriser par écrit des paroles en l aire que le pe me dit aujourd'hui et qu'en février il change d avis, d'où une lettre notifiant tout sa par écrit, après ci cela est perçu comme un détournement ce la convention ça je ne savais pas, mais si toutes les parties sont d'accord alors je ferais ainsi....
> Les pe eux aussi ne ce gène pas pour essayer parfois de détourner un licenciement en démission par l assmat.....
> Moi sa n'est pas mon intention de détourné quoique ce soit, mais de connaître ce qui est faisable ou non.... Avec l accord de pe et moi c tt


ce que l'n essai de te faire comprendre c'est que ce courrier n'a aucune valeur légale, il ne te protège de rien du tout
si le moment venu le pe ne veut plus te licencier il te faudra démissionner avec toutes les conséquences pour pôle emploi que cela comporte


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Kikine jais bien compris que la lettre n'a aucune valeur légal merci


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

En effet aucune loi ne peut contraindre une partie à rompre un contrat si elle ne le désire pas. 
Aucune loi ne peut obliger une partie à signer un document qu'elle n'a pas choisi elle même de faire.
Un PE peut tenter de convaincre son AM de démissionner mais aucune loi ne peut l'obliger non plus.
Pas plus que tu ne peux l'obliger non plus. Mais tu peux le convaincre, lui trouver une remplaçante etc...

Tu dis que tu acceptes de continuer jusqu'à février pour l'arranger lui mais si ce qui l'arrangerait lui c'est que tu continue jusqu'à avril (parce qu'il n'a pas trouvé avant) ou que jusqu'à janvier, dès lors que c'est lui qui endosse la responsabilité de la rupture c'est bien lui qui dit à quelle date. Si cette date ne t'arrange pas toi alors ta seule garantie est que tu endosse la responsabilité de la rupture avec une demission.

Le POLEmploi n'indemnise un salarié QUE s'il a perdu son emploi de façon involontaire. Là c'est bel et bien contourner la loi. Le POLEmploi n'en saura rien que si ton PE accepte de tricher, il peut l'accepter peut être si ça ne lui coûte rien, s'il ne prend aucun risque non plus.


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Jusqu'à février c'est la date où je suis encore disponible C pr ça. 
Mais si elle veut qu'on arrête plus tôt car elle a trouver une autre AM moi j'accepterais sans pb. 
Mon sujet etait pour savoir qu'est ce que je peut faire ou pas faire ? Légale ou pas légale maintenant que je sais tit ça je vais y réfléchir. 
Merci en tt cas pour tte celle qui prenne le temps de repondre et conseiller toujours avec gentillesse


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Si c'est pour "arranger" un PE j'espère qu'il sera sympa en temps voulu de noter licenciement ce serait la moindre des choses maintenant il n'est en rien obligé mais bon ... car je pense que d'ici là il aura également trouvé une autre ass mat ...


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

_Oui Angèle, et je vais faire en sorte qu'ils trouve quelqu'un de bien, et je vais les aider pour... On verra bien😊🤗_


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

Ma question c'est: avez vous déjà commencé ce contrat tous les 2?
Si vous ne l'avez pas commencé, que tu sais déjà que tu ne mèneras pas ce contrat jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école de l'enfant, la bonne solution est que les PE choisissent tout de suite une autre personne et ce pour 2 raisons:

- aucun intérêt pour l'enfant de s'habituer à toi alors qu'il devra changer dans 3 mois assurément. Il est largement dit qu'un changement d'AM est préjudiciable à l'enfant donc c'est curieux d'organiser dès le départ ce changement inéluctable.
- tu seras certaine d'être libre en février sans avoir à prendre le risque de démissionner et de te retrouver le bec dans l'eau si jamais ce nouveau travail ne se pérennise pas durant au moins 4 mois.

Si vous l'avez commencé avant de savoir que tu changerais d'avis et bien il ne te reste plus qu'à les convaincre d'être sympa mais rien ne peut les obliger, ça tu l'as compris.

J'ai une autre question: tu as/aurais QUE ce contrat en tant qu'AM? Aucun autre contrat à rompre en février? Car il faut savoir que cette négo il te faudra la mener avec TOUS tes contrats car un seul qui t'oblige à démissionner suffira à suspendre tous tes droits polemploi durant 4 mois.

L'autre solution sera de te dire que si tu as démissionné il te suffira de serer les dents durant 4 mois...


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Et bien c'est la maman qui souhaite que je la garde au max car elle aime ma façon de travaller ect... Et moi j'aime beaucoup la petite aussi... 
De plus j ai seulement un autre contrat et pour l autre c tt bon c régler, je lui aïs trouver une remplaçante dc c bon. 
Avec cette maman en question je n'ais pas encore trouver une collègue mais sa ne serais tarder.


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

OK donc le problème pourrait tout aussi bien venir de l'un ou de l'autre contrat.

Perso, si je sais que je ne peux pas aller jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école, dès lors que j'en ais la certitude, même face à un PE qui insiste, je considère qu'il est de mon devoir d'AM de mettre en priorité l'interêt de l'enfant et je considère alors que je ne dois pas ceder à cette pression que de commencer un contrat qui ne sera pas pérenne. Et si je prends cette décision je comprends que je prends le risque que les paroles s'envolent.
Il est certain que si le PE a une autre solution, que ça ne lui coûte pas plus cher de jouer le jeux plutôt que d'appliquer aveuglement la loi alors tu auras plus de chance qu'il ne se dédie pas. Ca reste un pari

L'an dernier j'avais un creux de quelques mois, je m'étais moralement engagée (pas d'engagement reciproque), j'ai eut des demandes entre temps à chaque fois ma réponse à été la même: j'ai de la place aujourd'hui mais seulement jusqu'à telle date, si VRAIMENT vous ne trouvez personne d'autre rapellez moi mais franchement pour votre enfant il est BEAUCOUP mieux qu'il puisse s'adapter à une seule personne qui l'accueillera aussi longtemps qu'il en aura besoin, ce qui n'est pas mon cas. Oui j'ai été pénalisée financièrement par ma façon de voir les choses mais en acceptant de bloquer une place pour après ma dispo j'ai choisi, j'assume. Je n'aurais accepté qu'un remplacement s'il s’était présenté. Sinon j'aurais démissionné pour honorer ma parole, pris le risque de n'avoir pas d'ARE mais on peut se demander à qui aurait profité cette décision? Pas l'enfant venu juste quelque mois en fait.

Cette année on m'a demandé plusieurs fois de bloquer mes places durant plusieurs mois, j'ai refusé en expliquant que ma place étant à pourvoir en septembre je ne pouvais pas m'engager à attendre jusqu'en février ou mars car je savais qu'alors je ne prendrais pas le risque de me retrouver avec un contrat en cours qui devait s’arrêter pour un qui m'aurait réservé à l'avance. 

C'est compliqué dans notre métier...pfff


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir je trouve que le mieux aurait été de ne pas commencer ce contrat et être au chômage jusqu'en février.


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour l'enfant ça aurait été mieux .sa maman aime ta manière de travailler et si l'enfant aussi t'apprécie en février il ira chez une autre nounou .


----------



## Nany88 (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part griselda, mon nouveau travaille  a était confirmé hier....


----------

